# Suns looking at Roko Ukic



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_notebook_050622.html



> Suns Looking at Croatian Guard
> 
> By Mike Tulumello
> East Valley Tribune
> ...


What do you guys think? personally, i think it would help in our backcourt, but it wouldn't help us out at all thiscoming year, since he would be stashed overseas.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the Suns do like this guy. i just get a feeling that if he is there he will be the pick and if Diogu aint there.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i personally hope that diogu falls to the suns, but if not, roko would be a good pick, even though we wouldnt have him till at least the 06-07 campaign.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I saw this on the nba.com/suns website. Don't know about all these internationals. This guy would be like a work in progress. I like guys who contribute right away lol


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

yeh i agree Kekai23 especially now with the suns we need players who are going to impact right away. Ukic may be good but i dont wanna waste our 21st pick on a player who may end up going nowhere


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> yeh i agree Kekai23 especially now with the suns we need players who are going to impact right away. Ukic may be good but i dont wanna waste our 21st pick on a player who may end up going nowhere


Welcome man. Hope to see you more here. You can just call me Kekai.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ukic is a PG which is why I have to ask why would the Suns draft a PG when they could sign a vet backup for Nash?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anima said:


> Ukic is a PG which is why I have to ask why would the Suns draft a PG when they could sign a vet backup for Nash?


No clue. I thought Barbosa was going to be the PG of the future with Nash being his like mentor along the way. Guess Nash has too many years left in him so we need a vet backup for 2- 3 or so years. Then draft a PG and let him develop into the next starting PG.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Barbosa still is far away from having the point guard skills needed to start on a team of this caliber, or any good team. Granted, signing someone like payton or another vet pg would likely be more beneficial, but if there's a solid PG prospect available at the 21, when its obvious that our backup PG is not getting it done , why not take it?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> Barbosa still is far away from having the point guard skills needed to start on a team of this caliber, or any good team. Granted, signing someone like payton or another vet pg would likely be more beneficial, but if there's a solid PG prospect available at the 21, when its obvious that our backup PG is not getting it done , why not take it?



A backup PG isn't our biggest need.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i agree its not our biggest need; i'd much rather we pick up a rookie that can help us down low more than anything. But you saw what happened when nash was out for 7 games...we couldnt buy a win with barbosa/smush running the show.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I watched ESPN, this guy said that Ukic is the #4 best PG in the draft behind Deron Williams, Chris Paul, and Raymond Felton. Probably will be gone before we pick eh?


----------

